# Newbie



## FireFaery (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi All, this isn’t something I would normally do but I’m sure my husband is cheating and lying to me and I’m not sure what to do 😕


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

More info needed. Ages, how long together, how long married, how do you know he’s cheating, have you cheated on him, are you financially able to leave, etc.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome. We are here to help you.


----------

